# General > General Knives & Blades >  What is your favourite folding knife and why?

## Typical-aussie

Guys just wondering what are your favourite folding knives are and why?

----------


## Typical-aussie

I have a few folding knives in my collection, which due to Australia's import laws most are now illegal to bring into the country.
My favourite is my USA made schrade old timer, this little folder was given to me by my grandfather and is now 20 years old. I still use it everyday and it is still as solid as the day it was made holds a great edge and has real history and character to it, that's why it's my number 1.
My 2nd is probably my benchmade bone collector (large) with walnut handle, it looks Great and has made short work of everything I have used it for from opening boxes to skinning pigs,foxes and other small game. It holds a nice edge and is a conversation piece as from what I have read there are very few of these knives in Aus. I was lucky during purchase as customs never inspected the package.

----------


## Echo2

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Very solid....carried for years.

----------


## Stiffy

Buck 110.  Great combination of price, quality and function.

----------


## Adventure Wolf

Anything Buck because it's a Buck. Nuff said.

----------


## Sarge47

Obviously the Victorinox Explorer Swiss Army Knife.  It goes everywhere with me!  I can peel an apple, start a fire with the magnifying glass, open a can of beans(the can opener beats the "John Wayne p-38 any day of the week!), or fix something with the Phillip's head screwdriver     :Cool2:

----------


## jfeatherjohn

> Obviously the Victorinox Explorer Swiss Army Knife.  It goes everywhere with me!  I can peel an apple, start a fire with the magnifying glass, open a can of beans(the can opener beats the "John Wayne p-38 any day of the week!), or fix something with the Phillip's head screwdriver


Yeah, my favorite folding knove is the Victorinox Swiss Tool.
But I am very happy with my little Camillus. Its gone through some paces, and even has a little farrow rod hidden in it.

----------


## RangerXanatos

KaBar Dozier.  Have carried one for a couple of years now and adore it.  Thinking about getting an Enzo Birk (scandi grind) with curly birch scales when I get some more funds in.

----------


## Winter

Victorinox Trekker. It's a backup to my other, larger tools.

----------


## Batch

> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
> 
> Very solid....carried for years.


I carried a CRKT M-16 with that Carson flipper for years because of how smoothly it opened one handed and that sucker was unforgivingly sharp. I switched to a Waved Spyderco Endura when a group of us from another forum talked Sal at Spyderco into getting Ernie Emerson to allow a factory wave on a Spyderco. I still carry that Spyderco and a Case XX Mini Trapper every day. I also always have my Leatherman Super Tool 300.

But, I like that Case Trapper best.

----------


## Buckman95

> Buck 110.  Great combination of price, quality and function.





> Anything Buck because it's a Buck. Nuff said.



Agreed.Good quality,good price and functional.

----------


## Old Professor

Victorinox Trekker for everyday, around town carry.

----------


## Typical-aussie

I don't own a buck yet might be my next addition the always seem to get a good review, also whilst I am working I always have my leatherman surge it's for sure one of the best things I am bought

----------


## Typical-aussie

Sorry about typos, spellcheck enough said...

----------


## Typical-aussie

Do you guys know exactly what schrade+ high carbon stainless steel is? I personally have never heard of high carbon stainless and I want to find out more about my number 1 folder

----------


## RangerXanatos

Don't know about schrade, but Gerber had 420HC (high carbon).

----------


## RangerXanatos

Also, D2 is technically considered a stainless steel, but it borders on the high carbon percentage.

----------


## crashdive123

> Also, D2 is technically considered a stainless steel, but it borders on the high carbon percentage.


Actually - D2 is sometimes called a "semi-stainless". It has a fairly high chrome content (12%), but not high enough to classify it as stainless.

----------


## rebel

Buck.  It works. It's good and for the memories.

----------


## Phaedrus

I have lots of favorites!  First off is the Spyderco Ladybug.  Mine is ZDP-189.  I like it because it's one of the few knives small enough to carry on my keychain yet still be a usable knife.  I like the Spyderco Endura with the FFG a lot, too.  Great to carry camping, compact but still a great cutter.  Then there are the SAKs!  I favor the smaller ones; anything over a few ounces is too much for me to EDC.  The larger ones get used while camping or at home.

----------


## canid

I too have lots of favorites, but one of my all-time, and one I would like to own again is the Leek by Kershaw. Stainless, good blade hardness, good edge retention, just the right size for EDC and feels good in the hand. The speedsafe assisted opening is great too.

----------


## GreatUsername

All Bucks are good, but one stands above the rest for me. Those are the new 750 redpoints. The reason I like them is the action, no springs involved, unique position of safety catch, and it locks both open and closed. It can be opened by centrifugal force when the catch is depressed, or you can rotate the blade out by drawing your index finger along the specially-made tang. In either case, it opens about as quickly as a spring assisted knife, but it's sturdier, safer, and most importantly, of very simple construction, so there is less to mess up. It's been my EDC knife for two years now:

http://img.alibaba.com/img/pb/064/31...web4_15172.jpg

----------


## Typical-aussie

One that I forgot to mention is my tiny victorinox Swiss Army knife key chain, very small blade and a pair of scissors but it has come in handy often even the toothpick.

----------


## Typical-aussie

Those buck redpoints look nice, but of course Australian customs will not allow me to purchase one as it is able to be operated by one hand, I can buy a huge machete or sword with no problems but a small EDC is too dangerous.

----------


## GreatUsername

Ain't that a pain? Kind of like how here in the US, concealable pistols are legal, but short barreled rifles or shotguns aren't, because they are somehow more dangerous.

----------


## kyratshooter

> Ain't that a pain? Kind of like how here in the US, concealable pistols are legal, but short barreled rifles or shotguns aren't, because they are somehow more dangerous.



You boys both know the politically correct answer to that conundrum,

Simply outlaw the LEGAL weapon!

----------


## tsitenha

I have a 3.5" Heinkle paring knife that I am partial to. Have used it the most of any knife I have. As a folding knife just a SAK will do.

----------


## Typical-aussie

Just about the earlier post on D2 steel, correct me if I am wrong but I always though a "stainless" steel was immune to rust however my benchmade bone collector is D2 and it needs constant oiling as it will begin to rust up very quickly after use especially when it has had bore water or blood on the blade. So my point is are there stainless steels that actually rust very easily?

----------


## canid

D-series steels are tool steels. Thier high chromium content make them semi-stainless, but this does not make them impervious. Remember though that even in the case of full stainless steels, they are not 'rust proof', but merely more resistant to rust and corrosion than low alloy steels, and some of them a lot more than others.

the D-grades are less so, because a substantial amount of their chromium is tied up in the formation of carbides. Thus the net chromium content in the bulk of the steel is much lower.

----------


## crashdive123

> Just about the earlier post on D2 steel, correct me if I am wrong but I always though a "stainless" steel was immune to rust however my benchmade bone collector is D2 and it needs constant oiling as it will begin to rust up very quickly after use especially when it has had bore water or blood on the blade. So my point is are there stainless steels that actually rust very easily?





> D-series steels are tool steels. Thier high chromium content make them semi-stainless, but this does not make them impervious. Remember though that even in the case of full stainless steels, they are not 'rust proof', but merely more resistant to rust and corrosion than low alloy steels, and some of them a lot more than others.
> 
> the D-grades are less so, because a substantial amount of their chromium is tied up in the formation of carbides. Thus the net chromium content in the bulk of the steel is much lower.


As Canid said....

Also as I said in an earlier post 


> Actually - D2 is sometimes called a "semi-stainless". It has a fairly high chrome content (12%), but not high enough to classify it as stainless.


 but will add that D2 rusts very quickly before it is hardened.  I'm not sure if an improper heat treatment will impact the speed at which it rusts.

----------


## Echo2

Adding to the herd....

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Typical-aussie

The folder is the middle is nice mate

----------


## Woodmaster750

My leatherman is my every day carry, but at the ranch when we are branding I us a small Winchester lock blade for ear marking and denuting BULL calves.

----------


## gohammergo

I carried a Vic Tinker every single day for as long as I can remember, until my wide bought me a different one about 14 years ago. It is a Victorinox and has the larger handles, and has all of the Tinker blades but has a saw as well. I have not been without that knife since she gave it to me. Fantastic knife. I use it every day for something and after all this time there is still no blade play at all. Also have either carried a LM Super Tool or a Wave for, again, as far back as I can remember. Which is a long time  :Smile:

----------


## crashdive123

Wide?  Must be a Freudian slip.

Just kidding of course.

----------


## Bushman

pre War Remington UMC 2 blade R181.

Pen blade, utility blade, 3.1/2" closed, brass liners, steel bolsters ,silver escutheon brass scale pins, still 'walks & talks' like the day it was made. Good ol carbon steel...., got a few 'age marks' and a beautiful patina, just like my old Winchester thutty thutty....... :Thumbup1:

----------


## jmarshnh

My favorite folder that I carry is the Schrade 34OT. I did carry the 108OT but just about wore it out.
I am partial to Schrades and counting my Schrade Waldens I currently have 150+. Ages ago I bought 
out a Schrade/Maglite dealer for nickels on the dollar. Of course my handy Leatherman Wave is always by my 
side also.
Jim

----------


## hunter63

One of several models of SAK, as a carry everywhere, and usally something else as well.......oh yeah and SAK money clip, and SAK key chain....I like SAK's

----------


## dutch hermit

The Opinel No.8

Why? well I got this knife when I was about 14 years old and it's the best folding knife I ever got.. Over here in europe Opinels are famous for their durability. some use them for cooking, I think they work greak for wood carving which is what I used it for.

No longer have the knife but if I ever get the chance I would buy one straight away.

----------


## Typical-aussie

As for leathermans I own a surge, charge and a blast I tend to only ever use the surge as it feels nice and solid also I think it has the best serrated blade which I use multiple times a day mainly on rope. I tend to stick with my old timer for most cutting jobs as I feel leathermans lack the dexterity for most jobs but they are a multi tool not simply a knife, the screwdrivers and other tools I don't use much as they are too small for most machinery I work on

----------


## Typical-aussie

Does any other knife company use the 'axis lock' that benchmade uses? As I have never seen it used on another brand however in Aus we are fairly limited in our choices

----------


## crashdive123

Don't know if another locking mechanism is used that is the same/similar.  If so, I suspect it won't be called axis lock - probably a proprietary name.

----------


## Typical-aussie

Has anybody ever had the locking mechanism on their folder fail? I have heard of smith and Wesson folders failing under medium to heavy use especially if a form of grease or blood etc gets in the frame lock, I have never owned a smith and Wesson but they seem quite cheap so I guess u get what u pay for in that case. Probably ok knives for general jobs such as opening packages or light cutting such as use as a food prep knife or something

----------


## crashdive123

I have a few S&W folders and have not had any problems with them.  I have had several of the no name, bought at a gun show, pos folders fail though.

----------


## Sarge47

When I think of a folder with a lock on it I think of my Buck Whitaker...which seems to not being made anymore.  The same blade set up is on my Buck Multi-tool...which is not being made anymore.  However it is also on the Extract model, which currently in production.      :Cool2:

----------


## rebel

Vic 

http://www.swissknifeshop.com/shop/s...-soldier-knife

I bought mine 25 years ago. It's a little different (no locking blade) and I think I paid $15 for it.  It's been a great piece of gear and it's been all over the world.  I've done all kinds of maintenance with it from GTO's to airplanes.

----------


## deafdave3

> Vic 
> 
> http://www.swissknifeshop.com/shop/s...-soldier-knife
> 
> I bought mine 25 years ago. It's a little different (no locking blade) and I think I paid $15 for it.  It's been a great piece of gear and it's been all over the world.  I've done all kinds of maintenance with it from GTO's to airplanes.


I would LOVE to have one of those, if it wasn't for the serrated blade.  Can't sharpen that.  Well, at least that I know of.

----------


## crashdive123

That's not a serrated blade - it's a saw.  You probably won't have the need to sharpen it.

----------


## Jimmyq

I think the main blade appears to be mostly serrate in addition to the saw blade.

----------


## Batch

I started out with a little two blade pocket knife without a lock. Then a BSA knife without a lock. Then everybody carried Buck 110, Uncle Henry or Old timer lock usually in a leather sheath on your belt. Then I went through my butterfly knife faze  :Ph34r:   :Blushing: . That is where the band-aids came in most handy...


But, given that most of us probably started out with out any type of locking mechanism at all. How is it that a locking mechanism can cause us to be cut when it fails? Do you suppose that maybe we forget safety when there is a built in safety?

----------


## crashdive123

> I think the main blade appears to be mostly serrate in addition to the saw blade.


Gotcha.  Didn't catch that at first glance.

----------


## BENESSE

> I would LOVE to have one of those, if it wasn't for the serrated blade.  Can't sharpen that.  Well, at least that I know of.



Seems like it is possible after all. (I had no idea)
http://www.swissknifeshop.com/tri-se...nife-sharpener

Has anyone tried to sharpen a serrated edge?

----------


## crashdive123

I have sharpened a serrated blade with a small jewelers file.  A few of my knives have serrations, but for the most part I don't care all that much for them.

----------


## Wildthang

I have a small knife sharpener that has a small fold out file just for sharpenening serrated blades. I have never tried it but it has diamond dust on it and should work quite well.

----------


## canid

Most serrated blades have one flat side. With these knifes, if you only need relatively minor sharpening, and no substantial correction, you can simply treat that flat without diverging from it more than barely and get it back to brand new very quickly. What is meant here is that you don't want to be rounding it to a convex edge, or adding a secondary bevel. you certainly don't want to be digging into the flat. If you diverge from the plane more that a little this will only work a few times before you have to go to the other and dress the inside of the serrations.

----------


## bivouacjack

In reference to the SCHRADE + steel. It is 440a. despite some peoples dislike for 440a, it's actually a great knife steel. It has higher carbon and chromium than 420hc and properly heat treated like schrades were, they take and hold a great edge. I believe that if you took 440a and did the same heat & cryo treatment that buck does these days, it would be be even better than the 420hc buck uses.

----------


## bivouacjack

My fav EDC is my boker copperhead. It is small enough to easily carry yet substantial enough to do some serious work.
The blades have enough heft and size but are small enough to be nimble and useable. 012.jpg

----------


## Stiffy

Couple of weeks ago I spoke out in favor of the Buck 110.  I haven't changed my opinion of that excellent classic. However, I just got a Victorinox Pioneer and although it is much smaller than the Buck, it too is a winner.  I plan to use it as a pocket knife or as an addition to one of my fanny packs.

----------


## AR7

SAK, without a doubt. My New Soldier SAK  :Tank:

----------


## Bearskin Grills

Honestly, I'm still carrying the same Buck I've had for about 35 years. Its seen a lot of action and never let me down. I also use a WW II K bar my father brought back with him.

----------


## Sarge47

> Honestly, I'm still carrying the same Buck I've had for about 35 years. Its seen a lot of action and never let me down. I also use a WW II K bar my father brought back with him.


That's all well and good but the topic is "folders," not fixed blades.  Is your Buck a folder?  I just got the Les Stroud folder made by Camillus, I like it really well so I've partnered it up with my SAK!        :Thumbup:

----------


## Bearskin Grills

> That's all well and good but the topic is "folders," not fixed blades.  Is your Buck a folder?  I just got the Les Stroud folder made by Camillus, I like it really well so I've partnered it up with my SAK!


yea, the buck is a folder

----------


## Sarge47

> yea, the buck is a folder


Based om your description it sounds like the 110, am I right?  I have a few newer Buck folders, but they don't measure up to the older 110s!       :Cowboy:

----------


## Bearskin Grills

> Based om your description it sounds like the 110, am I right?  I have a few newer Buck folders, but they don't measure up to the older 110s!


Yes it's the 110.  I also have the shorter 112. But that sits mostly in the glove box

----------

